# Plant Friendly Large Freshwater Fish



## Sugar Cone

Setting up a new 55gal in the bedroom and the gf and I are thinking about keeping one or two large fish. She hates Oscars, Pacu, Dempseys etc.. No fish with teeth seems to be the rule, lol.

So whats plant friendly and gets big, but wont outgrow the tank? Baba Sharks? Tn Foil Barbs? Discus are fairly pricey and we are trying to be as frugal (read cheap) as possible.

Im sure this is a repeat question, but I couldnt find it in my searches. 
Thanks
B


----------



## bpb

I have broken the rule and keep a lone bala shark in my 75 gallon tank (with many tank mates). They are schooling fish and do best in groups. Same goes for tinfoil barbs. Unfortunately bala sharks get upwards of 12" in length on average and are explosive swimmers. I realize I will one day have to re-home mine. I wouldn't recommend one for a 55 gallon. 

What about several angel fish. They get decent sized and seem to do well in planted tanks.


----------



## TAB

blue or gold Gourami, they get 4-6"

While not huge that is pretty good size and they are cheap.


----------



## ddavila06

don´t get the bala sharks!! they are super skittish...the barbs might end up eating the plants, not quite sure about the tinfoil..
how about some angelfish ? there are lots of different variants. i personally love the black and the silvers (wild) . you can do plecos, synodontis too, warning! the common pleco grows up to and around 12 inches!! lol


----------



## bpb

ddavila06 said:


> don´t get the bala sharks!! they are super skittish...the barbs might end up eating the plants, not quite sure about the tinfoil..
> how about some angelfish ? there are lots of different variants. i personally love the black and the silvers (wild) . you can do plecos, synodontis too, warning! the common pleco grows up to and around 12 inches!! lol


I have a Synodontis Euptera (Featherfin Catfish) and when he isn't hiding he is fantastic. They get about 8" full grown and have a really really tall dorsal fin. Looks great, and fairly easy to find at the big pet stores. Avoid common plecos as well, ddavila quoted them at 12", but they actually get up toward the 18-20" size. Too big and messy for most tanks. There is a restaurant here in town that has a 500 gallon tank with about 10 tinfoil barbs. While they're cool looking, they get massive! Way too big for a 55 gallon.


----------



## Coralite

Geophagus are plant safe, just not gravel safe. Perhaps you could set up a narrow terrace in the back or corners fo the tank with big swordplants, vallisneria or cyperus growing towards the center.


----------



## TAB

The only issue with geos is they can up root plants. There are a few other larger cic that will work as well, but they can be aggressive.


----------



## psusaxman2000

+1 to angels and gouramis. I had angels for a while but they passed on and I moved to gouramis in my 55. Gouramis can sometimes be aggressive or territorial with other gouramis, so make sure you have some good hiding spaces and you should be fine.

Kenny


----------



## Bunnie1978

I breed angelfish in Nashville area. There are so many stunning color varieties and they are not hard to breed.


----------



## Sugar Cone

Okay, no bala sharks. And so the gf thinks the feather fin in creepy, lol and she doesn't like angels. I have gouramis in my main tank and don't went them on multiple tanks. 

Ill keep looking and consult you guys before making a concrete decision. Any addl ideas would be welcome.

Thanks so much.


----------



## rod

Congo tetra look nice, are 3 to 4in, and are plant friendly.


----------



## psusaxman2000

Sugar Cone said:


> And so the gf thinks the feather fin in creepy, lol and she doesn't like angels. I have gouramis in my main tank and don't went them on multiple tanks.


Wow, talk about a tough sale. I can't wait to get a larger tank so I can get back to Angel fish as they are some of the better fresh water fish out there. Any type of Tetra will work, but most will only get to 4" in size. You can go with a large school of them to compensate for the size if that helps.

Kenny


----------



## vancat

Angels are awesome. But they get so beeeeeeeg.


----------



## houseofcards

vancat said:


> Angels are awesome. But they get so beeeeeeeg.


I'm partial to Bolivian Rams.


----------



## MotionInsilver

don't know about breaking the budget bank but 

I always found planted tanks with roseline sharks very wicked!


----------



## MotionInsilver

BTW if you want something bigger, look into different kinds of eels 

fire eel might get too big for a 55g for life though


----------



## Diana K

Larger fish, and what worked... (6' means I have them in a 6' long, 125 gallon tank)(4' means I have them in a 4' long tank, from 72 gallons down to 45 gallons)

_Polypterus senegalensis_ (6'-too big for a 55, but plant safe). I think there is one smaller, but I am not sure. Predators, so do not keep anything smaller with them. 
Spiny Eels, (Tire tracks, and many others) the very smallest is OK in a 55. 
Clown Barbs (4') are not eating my plants so far. OK in a 55. 
Rainbow Fish, (4') many species: Different sizes, but several are 3-4", some a bit bigger. Very colorful, highly active and not plant eaters. Good in tanks from 4' long and up. Social, but not really schooling. A male and 2-3 females is an OK group. 2 males and 4-6 females is OK, too. 
Loaches: (4', 6') Most dig, but Kubotais are pretty good. They are about the largest Loach I would put in a 55 gallon tank. Do not get Yoyos or Clown Loaches (6'). They get too big for your tank, and they dig a lot more than Kuboutais.
Snakeskin Gouramis: (6') Among the less aggressive, but not for this size tank. They get too big. 
Angels, Discus: (4') Good choices, but I see your response already. 
Denison Barbs: (4') Good choice. 
Congo Tetras: (4') I have heard they may nip new growth, but I have not had that problem. 
Filimentosa Barbs (6') Plant nippers. Not for your tank size. 
Silver Dollars, Tin Foil Barbs: I do not keep these. They are plant eaters. 
Goldfish: (Pond). The long ones (Comets, Shubunkins, feeders) are not for your tank size, and they often eat plants, but some plants are safe. The Golds with the distorted bodies might work in your tank, though even they would eventually out grow it.


----------

